# Has anyone else just succumbed to giving all 5 stars?



## aarondavid1010 (May 14, 2018)

we know for any paxhole checking their rating if you give them so much as a 4 they will give you a 1


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

For the most part, yes. I use 3 stars to prevent myself from being paired with Lyft passengers though, and 1 stars for anyone I eject since they will give you 1 star anyway.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I will give a 1-star when it's deserved.

What I don't do is hand out 4s or 3s or 2s. Why give somebody who wasn't so bad a 4-star and give them a reason to 1-star you?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

I give 5's to all, except 2 people I gave 1 star


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

aarondavid1010 said:


> we know for any paxhole checking their rating if you give them so much as a 4 they will give you a 1


Insofar that the Uber/Lyft rating system is totally useless, I don't bother with anything than Ones and Fives. I'm forced to rate on Uber, so unless they threw up or punched me, they're very likely getting five stars. With Lyft, I don't bother rating my pax at the end of the day...unless they throw up or punch me, then I'll make the effort to adjust the default of 5* down to 1*.

I only care about staying above the deactivation threshold. If my rating is 5.00 or 4.97 or 4.79...I couldn't care less. It all pays the same, and Uber Pro isn't worth a warm bucket of spit.


----------



## Sconnie (Apr 3, 2018)

I try not to worry about it too much and rate them what I think they deserve. I think half of them don’t realize they have a rating. The pax ratings don’t update right away anyway. I’ve seen my pax rating go up a few days after I last took an Uber.


----------



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

rkozy said:


> Insofar that the Uber/Lyft rating system is totally useless, I don't bother with anything than Ones and Fives. I'm forced to rate on Uber, so unless they threw up or punched me, they're very likely getting five stars. With Lyft, I don't bother rating my pax at the end of the day...unless they throw up or punch me, then I'll make the effort to adjust the default of 5* down to 1*.
> 
> I only care about staying above the deactivation threshold. If my rating is 5.00 or 4.97 or 4.79...I couldn't care less. It all pays the same, and Uber Pro isn't worth a warm bucket of spit.


_"so unless they threw up or punched me _"
OK. I'll bite: How often to Passenger Punch You? just when u wear that Clinton Mask?


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

With one exception I have given all fives. Truth be told it's probably so to insure the pax did not downrate me. But I read recently that Uber was stating pax would not see the rating I gave them until after they rated me. Hopefully that's true because it makes the system somewhat equitable.

But also, I've never had a truly awful fare that made it into the car and the ride was started. Except that one exception. People are people, which is they're not perfect. We all tend to hold each other to an impossibly high standard in this "Yelp age" we live in. So no 4s, 3s, 2s.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

I give them the rating they deserve.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> this "Yelp age" we live in.


Funny you mention this.

Reviews that state, great food great service but the star is 3 or 4 cracks me up.

They hold themselves as the elite and would alike giving a 5 as if its a Michelin experience.


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> With one exception I have given all fives. Truth be told it's probably so to insure the pax did not downrate me. But I read recently that Uber was stating pax would not see the rating I gave them until after they rated me. Hopefully that's true because it makes the system somewhat equitable.


It's technically true but as with everything Uber does it's ultimately still a scam.

Pax don't see your rating until after they rate you.

But then they can go back and change their rating.

For several months after the trip they can change it.

You can't change yours.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

UberAdrian said:


> For several months after the trip they can change it.


Uber/Lyft likes to make sure the passenger has every conceivable tool imaginable to blackmail their driver partners.


----------



## SoontobeformerUberSlave (Aug 8, 2019)

I give any trip that is not a good one 1 Star. Help bring their rating down to warn others drivers.


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

aarondavid1010 said:


> we know for any paxhole checking their rating if you give them so much as a 4 they will give you a 1


Almost every single one of them five stars. It's too easy for the Pax To see their ratings and retaliate. Honestly I never pay attention to a pax's rating anyway.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

Very rarely anything but a 1 or 5. I don't care about retaliatory ratings. Thumbs up or thimbs down, just like it should be. We're not Amazon products. Would you like to have this rider again in your car or not? Simple.

I also use 1 stars as a tool to unmatch the commuters who don't tip and bring down my hourly when I could be driving tipping tourists instead. I do feel a little bad 1 starring riders who end up tipping the next day but this is an Uber problem. If riders can go back and change driver ratings _months_ later, there is no valid reason we shouldn't have this option as well...


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

mrpjfresh said:


> Would you like to have this rider again in your car or not? Simple.


That's all it needs to be, for both parties. In my market, drivers can be hard to find at certain times. If a pax was told they'd be unmatched from any driver they thumbed down, they'd be less likely to get uptight about what radio station I was playing during their ride, or the fact I don't offer them chilled bottled water.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

If you guys are ever in a bank that I decide to rob one day, it will be the easiest bank job in history to ever pull off... seriously ?

I will be able to hold each and everyone of you hostage by threatening to 1* you for failure to cooperate with me up to my expectations...

Would not even need a gun. “Everyone on the floor, or I will 1* you!!”

All of you (as you get released) will go running out of the bank screaming and crying to the news cameras and reporters how the bank robber threatened to 1* you.

Stop worrying about ratings. Your 4.96 does not Pay your bills any better than my 4.89. ?‍♂?‍♂


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

UberAdrian said:


> It's technically true but as with everything Uber does it's ultimately still a scam.
> 
> Pax don't see your rating until after they rate you.
> 
> ...


But if that happens, on Uber you can get their down rating dropped off. Rohit can't do it though. Have to do it at a GLH, and have them see that it is strictly retaliatory.

I never cared too much when Rohit couldn't fix something because I would tell him to keep the ticket open, and I would make a list. When the list was long enough and worth it, I'd hit the GLH and get everything fixed all at once. Easy if you have screenshots and handwritten logs.


----------



## Dave Bust (Jun 28, 2017)

I work part time just in the summer for the tourist part of our state. the average rating for uber pax is 4.4,,,i kid you not,,,i will get at least a 3.xx once per day

they are rich snobs from the big city 2 hours away.,,I will 1 star people if they dont say hello. in my market, uber needs me more than i need them and they know it.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

SuzeCB said:


> But if that happens, on Uber you can get their down rating dropped off. Rohit can't do it though. Have to do it at a GLH, and have them see that it is strictly retaliatory.
> 
> I never cared too much when Rohit couldn't fix something because I would tell him to keep the ticket open, and I would make a list. When the list was long enough and worth it, I'd hit the GLH and get everything fixed all at once. Easy if you have screenshots and handwritten logs.


I've never had to go to a GLH. Not for anything. Except to get my DFW permit back when we needed permits.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Coachman said:


> I've never had to go to a GLH. Not for anything. Except to get my DFW permit back when we needed permits.


?‍♀

Whatever works for ya. Just saying that a lot of downrates can be removed, and a lot of denied cancel fees restored. YMMV


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

SuzeCB said:


> Whatever works for ya. Just saying that a lot of downrates can be removed, and a lot of denied cancel fees restored. YMMV


Why do you have denied cancel fees? Honest question as this isn't an issue for me.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Coachman said:


> Why do you have denied cancel fees? Honest question as this isn't an issue for me.


ROFL!

You know what? I'm jumping between threads here, and lost track! LOL

There's another thread where the OP complained that Lyft won't give him the cancel fee because the pax cancelled while he was at the pin drop and said he had driven off. Even though the Lyft rep confirmed he was at the p/u waiting when the cancel came through. They just replied, "Sorry, you're not eligible."

I've had cancels happen a lot in my market. Lots of colleges and lots of hospitals. This means lots of pax ordering from deep inside large buildings. Rohit doesn't seem to understand that it's illegal to drive through the windows and doors into a hospital lobby, the squeeze the car into an elevator to go up to Maternity on 4 to get the New Daddy pax (who probably has New Big Sibling with him, that needs a carseat Dad doesn't have).

I would show the rep at the GLH the location on satellite view and get the cancel(s) back.

Like I said, I'd have a running list and it wasn't that far from home, and the Pop-Up Spot didn't usually have a wait, so...


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

aarondavid1010 said:


> we know for any paxhole checking their rating if you give them so much as a 4 they will give you a 1


I give all pax 5 stars because that's what I want in return

Since the first one


----------



## sheonlydrivesdays (May 25, 2019)

aarondavid1010 said:


> we know for any paxhole checking their rating if you give them so much as a 4 they will give you a 1


Yeah, you've got to give 5 to get 5.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> I give 5's to all, except 2 people I gave 1 star


But you've only given 3 rides life-time.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> But you've only given 3 rides life-time.


That would be pretty boss ?


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

I have never succumbed to rating someone 5 stars just so they don't downrate me, I'll rate them exactly what they deserve

On Uber they can't see their rating go down until they rate you, and even as a passenger as much as I am a driver I never look or care for my pax rating

I also feel like it doesn't help if an issue comes up to rate 5 stars in fear of retaliation. at least if you rate them what you think they deserve Uber sees you had a problem as well as them having a problem with you


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

So far haven't had many 2 or 1 star in awhile.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

El Janitor said:


> So far haven't had many 2 or 1 star in awhile.


Deleted the Lyft app, did ya?


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> Deleted the Lyft app, did ya?


Did your personality develop to fit your avatar or did you pick your avatar to suit your personality? ???

Didn't realize the hands out emoji becomes the hands in like a hug emoji


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

I remember my rookie Uber days when I was concerned with retaliatory ratings , or the possibility of losing a future fare from the pax. 

Proud to say I got over that. Now I have my own personal rules and ratings. 

There’s the 3 for 3 : $3 fare with no tip = 3 stars ⭐⭐ ⭐ 

The super annoying pax : 2 stars ⭐ ⭐ This includes calling me before the ride, back seat driving and complaining about ANYTHING

The big 1 : 1 Star ⭐ you have offended me and disrespected me or my car in some way

All other typical fares over $5 , I may let auto 5 star depending if tips were decent or not that day. If it was a bad tip day, I take it out on everyone’s ratings that didn’t tip .


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I always gave 5 stars to everyone from day one, unless they were a total ass, then it's......."1 star for you".

I just can't be bothered with thinking about it to be honest. Life is too short.

95% of the other ants out there have no clue about pax ratings anyways, nor will a bad one stop them from picking up, and Uber doesn't care either. I picked up a 4.53 today who was fabulous. She probably got down rated a bunch by petty drivers over stupid stuff.


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

Uber's Guber said:


> Deleted the Lyft app, did ya?


I'm not worthy of driving for Lyft anymore. I often sit in the corner and cry about that and wonder how I will ever make it through another day knowing it.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

SFOspeedracer said:


> I have never succumbed to rating someone 5 stars just so they don't downrate me, I'll rate them exactly what they deserve
> 
> On Uber they can't see their rating go down until they rate you, and even as a passenger as much as I am a driver I never look or care for my pax rating
> 
> I also feel like it doesn't help if an issue comes up to rate 5 stars in fear of retaliation. at least if you rate them what you think they deserve Uber sees you had a problem as well as them having a problem with you


What he said.

If you are an ass, you get an ass star. My ratings have not gone down. And I barely give 5 stars. I think I may give 5 stars only a 50% of the trips. The rest are 4, 3, 2, and rarely 1.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

ANT 7 said:


> She probably got down rated a bunch by petty drivers over stupid stuff.


:coolio: Uh huh.... 
a pax getting down-rated by a petty driver over stupid stuff,
like making us carry her luggage, and not giving us a tip. *confusion*


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

i don't get upset if I don't get tipped by a pax. 

98% of my tips are done in the app anyways, so I don't know if I've been tipped, until I rate them and close the trip out. It's too late then.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

ANT 7 said:


> I picked up a 4.53 today who was fabulous. She probably got down rated a bunch by petty drivers over stupid stuff.


I've had pax like that. One gal I took was rated below 4. She was very nice. No tip...but pleasant to have in the car.


----------



## tmart (Oct 30, 2016)

I pretty much do unless it's really bad


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Coachman said:


> I will give a 1-star when it's deserved.
> 
> What I don't do is hand out 4s or 3s or 2s. Why give somebody who wasn't so bad a 4-star and give them a reason to 1-star you?


5 or 1. There is no in between. I either want your money again or I do not. I am running a business, not a dating site! ( no really) 

You cannot change the actions habits or behaviors of people you do not know based on a singular interaction. As a warning mechanism, IME most the low rated Passengers I see are fine, and the really bad ones are highly rated.

No correlation.

1 or 5
Money or no


----------



## flyntflossy10 (Jun 2, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Reviews that state, great food great service but the star is 3 or 4 cracks me up.


i actually love when i read things like "We come here all the time, we love it! But my steak was overcooked this time. WE WILL NEVER COME HERE AGAIN!!!!"


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Funny you mention this.
> 
> Reviews that state, great food great service but the star is 3 or 4 cracks me up.
> 
> They hold themselves as the elite and would alike giving a 5 as if its a Michelin experience.


Yeah I've seen people here explain that you can't ever rate a Holiday Inn 5-stars, because it's a Holiday Inn. By that logic Uber X can never be rated 5-stars either, because it's not select.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Coachman said:


> Yeah I've seen people here explain that you can't ever rate a Holiday Inn 5-stars, because it's a Holiday Inn. By that logic Uber X can never be rated 5-stars either, because it's not select.


I've stayed at a holiday inn in Brooklyn and let me tell you, the shower was just as amazing if not more so then the Conrad in nyc. 3x less expensive but way more modern too.

I don't care about the label, just the quality.

Often they correspond with each other but sometimes you can be pleasantly surprised.

I took select once, and it sucked. Uber black was probably the nicest. But I didn't really see a difference between Uber x and select if we're to be honest...


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

aarondavid1010 said:


> we know for any paxhole checking their rating if you give them so much as a 4 they will give you a 1


In this market we can't see pax ratings, so the ones that don't rock the boat get 5.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Scheduled stops all get 4* or less. Gotta edify the paxholes.
If they overstay the suggested 3-5 minutes, automatic 3* or less.
Pavlovian conditioning.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Handed out maybe 5 ratings less than 5. Complete jerks. Got 3 back in return. The rest I just didn’t care enough about. Just auto 5’d and moved on. 

Not worth the mental effort.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Chorch said:


> What he said.
> 
> If you are an ass, you get an ass star. My ratings have not gone down. And I barely give 5 stars. I think I may give 5 stars only a 50% of the trips. The rest are 4, 3, 2, and rarely 1.


I'm coming to Miami just to be 5 ⭐ by you. :roflmao:


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

SuzeCB said:


> ?‍♀
> 
> Whatever works for ya. Just saying that a lot of downrates can be removed, and a lot of denied cancel fees restored. YMMV


Nobody at the Hub can remove a rating. The only thing they can do Is write up a report and send it in. Screenshots are totally useless. They're not even allowed to discuss any information surrounding your ratings. As far as who gave it to you, when, or where.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> I've stayed at a holiday inn in Brooklyn and let me tell you, the shower was just as amazing if not more so then the Conrad in nyc. 3x less expensive but way more modern too.
> 
> I don't care about the label, just the quality.
> 
> ...


How often do you take black?

You just reminded me of a time I accidentally took black. It was in 2016 and there was no upfront pricing or anything fancy, and I think the price estimate back then was a small bubble. I forgot how I ended up still selecting it, I think I was arguing with someone over the phone and was just trying to fidget and get a ride. The car itself was _okay, _like any decent X but just all black leather and exterior. My credit card sent me a flag text shortly after asking if the $100+ charge via Uber was me, I was like ... what??? Lmao


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

SFOspeedracer said:


> How often do you take black?
> 
> You just reminded me of a time I accidentally took black. It was in 2016 and there was no upfront pricing or anything fancy, and I think the price estimate back then was a small bubble. I forgot how I ended up still selecting it, I think I was arguing with someone over the phone and was just trying to fidget and get a ride. My credit card sent me a flag text shortly after asking if the $100+ charge via Uber was me, I was like ... what??? Lmao
> 
> View attachment 348513


Did you get free mints, use of an aux cord, and a foot massage? :roflmao:


----------



## CT1 (Aug 23, 2019)

Giving anything less than 5* for a pax who doesn't cause any issues is some petty shit behavior IMO


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

CT1 said:


> Giving anything less than 5* for a pax who doesn't cause any issues is some petty shit behavior IMO


I have chosen to be quite petty right at this very moment after reading your post.

1 ⭐ for you, just cause I can. You can thank me later. ??


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Did you get free mints, use of an aux cord, and a foot massage? :roflmao:


None of that ??

Recollecting the ride there was nothing extravagant about it lmao

Doesn't take much to please me as far as being a rider but I would never ever take black regularly, I can't imagine anyone does besides politicians


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

SFOspeedracer said:


> I would never ever take black regularly


I guess The old saying doesn't hold true.
" Once you go black you never go back".


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

R3drang3r said:


> I guess The old saying doesn't hold true.
> " Once you go black you never go back".


In Uber's case it's "once you go black you're due for a heart attack"


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Yelp ratings are just like Uber/Lyft ratings. I've been burned numerous times trying new places that the "Elites" rave about. Uber/Lyft ratings are just as meaningless. Having said that, I'm rocking 4.97/5? Oh, and I only rate 1 or 5 stars. Several factors will affect a passenger rating - 1, whether or not I have to get out of my seat, 2, are you ready and waiting, or if I have to wait for you, 3, if you text me repeatedly with inane instructions, like the chick the other morning that texted me "You can go ahead and make a U-Turn", while I was waiting for her. If you are in any way a jerk. If you are a jerk before you get in my car, you get a pass on the 1-star, because I will refuse to take you anywhere.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

R3drang3r said:


> Nobody at the Hub can remove a rating. The only thing they can do Is write up a report and send it in. Screenshots are totally useless. They're not even allowed to discuss any information surrounding your ratings. As far as who gave it to you, when, or where.


I've had it done. I've walked out with my rating improved by over a full star.

Now, maybe HE didn't do it. He may have notified someone else and THEY did it based on the information, but it was done on his advice, and backed by Uber's policy about these things.

Not all reps are equally knowledgeable. You have to bring your evidence with you, and it will be done.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

You lost me at succumbed.


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

SuzeCB said:


> I've had it done. I've walked out with my rating improved by over a full star.
> 
> Now, maybe HE didn't do it. He may have notified someone else and THEY did it based on the information, but it was done on his advice, and backed by Uber's policy about these things.
> 
> Not all reps are equally knowledgeable. You have to bring your evidence with you, and it will be done.


I'm sorry but this is total nonsense. Employees at the Hub are not allowed to discuss ratings with you as far as who, where and when. They cannot go in and manipulate your rating to change it to a higher number. What they can do at higher levels. Is completely remove a rating if in fact It was out of the driver's control. Such as you were stuck in traffic.

You said your rating was improved by over a full star. So they changed your 1 to a 3. Big improvement ?


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

SFOspeedracer said:


> How often do you take black?
> 
> You just reminded me of a time I accidentally took black. It was in 2016 and there was no upfront pricing or anything fancy, and I think the price estimate back then was a small bubble. I forgot how I ended up still selecting it, I think I was arguing with someone over the phone and was just trying to fidget and get a ride. The car itself was _okay, _like any decent X but just all black leather and exterior. My credit card sent me a flag text shortly after asking if the $100+ charge via Uber was me, I was like ... what??? Lmao
> 
> View attachment 348513


I took it a few times but I was on the tail end of it, then uberx came out and then select.

I had a similar ride to this, and ironically that was the ride that made me seek the forums and consider doing uber. It was about a 7 mile ride but surge (1.5) was also included ???


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> I took it a few times but I was on the tail end of it, then uberx came out and then select.
> 
> I had a similar ride to this, and ironically that was the ride that made me seek the forums and consider doing uber. It was about a 7 mile ride but surge (1.5) was also included ???


You never got closely curious to try out the dark side? Lmao


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

SFOspeedracer said:


> You never got closely curious to try out the dark side? Lmao


I thought joining this forum was!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Shouldn't it be like Olympics gymnastic scoring? Start out with a 5 by default and then take deductions? Just saying.
And lower stars for no tip or low tip? Really? We ain't a waiter/waitress, sheesh.


----------



## sapphirekitty1314 (Aug 6, 2019)

Honestly I don't think they care about their ratings at all :rollseyes:.

Some that I had conversation with do not even aware of a rating system exists ?.

Unlike my previous job which I cannot rate the <?? > rude passengers (particularly those entry-level frequent flyers ‼), the rating system provides me a way to relieve some stress✌ (although it does not do much to the passengers indeed).

I down rate when they do not show respect to my time ?. Will the captain wait for them after the boarding gate closes ⁉ Don't forget most flights are operated as 'Pool' so you can imagine how other Pool flyers would react ??.... waiting for later comers

If I see nobody when I arrive, 3?. If that person still does not show up after the timer starts, automatic 1 ?.

5 ? are given out on most occasions.

The only 1 ? that was given to a passenger who did not make me wait is an undergraduate student and his party friends who wanted to drink beer in my car and played his <??> rap music at a volume that almost damaged his phone speaker after I refused to provide BT.

Think about it. How likely will you have the same person again :rollseyes:? Why hesitate to down rate as what they deserved? ?

They are not going to get deactivated. I have got pinged with a 4.54 3 times but I have waited until the timer ran out ?.

The worst they can have is to wait longer. Do *NOT* hit the decline button?. If 4 drivers do the same, this 4.54 needs to wait a full minute ‼✌‼✌ (this idea is from another forum member)


----------



## AvisDeene (Jun 7, 2019)

I try to be a nice a courteous driver with everyone, and yet, I passengers just give me random ratings for no reason. So I’ve decided to stop giving out 5 stars so easily.

If I pull up to the pick up and they’re not ready on a busy Friday or Saturday night, lose a star. 

If you ask me to go through a drive thru during busy time, 1 Star because I will refuse and know that more than likely they will 1 Star me for it. 

If you get in my car and smell like you just finished smoking a pack of cigarettes, you lose a Star. 

If you touch my radio without asking, 1 Star. 

If you make me wait longer than three minutes, 3 stars unless we end up having a nice conversation and you’re not drunk. 

If you put the pin in the wrong location and it’s far from where you are, 1 Star if I decided to even pick you up. If it’s not too far and you seem nice, you may get the 5 stars. 

Try to have sex in my car without including me, 1 Star.

If we go thru a driver thru during slow times and you try to eat in my car, 1 Star. Not hard to wait until the destination. 

If you fart in my car, 1 Star. 

If you steer the conversation towards where I’m from and try to bash me, 1 Star and probably get kicked out. I’m of Middle Eastern Descent and my name is an Arabic name and have had people act like jerks thinking they’re superior. I don’t think they feel that way when they get left of the curb. 

If I have to struggle in order to wake you, 1 Star. 

If you’re really late for something and think I’m going to drive like a bat out of hell for you, 3-4 star. 

That’s all I could think of right now.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

A couple of years ago, @Julescase2 taught us that your ratings will NOT take a hit if you give pax a bad rating. So I started rating pax honestly. I give out 3 and 4 stars all the time. I feel badly if I drive a "shift" without handing out at least a couple. I'm currently at 4.98. I have to conclude that most pax either don't know or don't care about their ratings.

Lately however I have been making sure to 5* all long-ish trips in the hopes that the algo will pair me with them more often...unless the pax were really obnoxious. If a trip is minimum fare and there is no cash tip, it doesn't take much for me to start deducting stars....late, messy, doorslam, loud, etc. The lowest I'll go though is 2*, when I really want to hurt their rating but don't want to unmatch.

A couple of months ago I gave a 3* to a couple with way too much luggage going only a few blocks to the bus station. They later tipped me $10 in the app. Oh well!


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

R3drang3r said:


> I'm sorry but this is total nonsense. Employees at the Hub are not allowed to discuss ratings with you as far as who, where and when. They cannot go in and manipulate your rating to change it to a higher number. What they can do at higher levels. Is completely remove a rating if in fact It was out of the driver's control. Such as you were stuck in traffic.
> 
> You said your rating was improved by over a full star. So they changed your 1 to a 3. Big improvement ?


I did mis-communicate. LOL over a 10th of a star.

You knew what I meant. And yes, it did happen. Manny at the Sprint pop-up in Union, NJ.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

R3drang3r said:


> I'm sorry but this is total nonsense. Employees at the Hub are not allowed to discuss ratings with you as far as who, where and when. They cannot go in and manipulate your rating to change it to a higher number. What they can do at higher levels. Is completely remove a rating if in fact It was out of the driver's control. Such as you were stuck in traffic.


You did read the whole post, right? She clearly said that it may not have been the guy at the Hub, but someone else based on the advice of the guy at the Hub.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

AvisDeene said:


> I try to be a nice a courteous driver with everyone, and yet, I passengers just give me random ratings for no reason. So I've decided to stop giving out 5 stars so easily.
> 
> If I pull up to the pick up and they're not ready on a busy Friday or Saturday night, lose a star.
> 
> ...


Farting is a problem, but not necessarily one that can be helped! LMAO

That's harsh!


----------



## cumonohito (Feb 13, 2018)

It's either a 5 or a 1. 1 for the problematic person you do not want to drive again. Heck, I even try to take the time to notify Uber of the problem I had with the rider, in case they want to retaliate against me with some "claim". All others will get 5 stars, even those who have a different viewpoint than me. All the other # do not reduce their score that much. Either you are good or not. Simple. Those 1* riders certainly need to be flagged for other drivers to see and decide if they will take a chance.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

UberBeemer said:


> In this market we can't see pax ratings, so the ones that don't rock the boat get 5.


Please consider down rating sub optimal pax anyways since they are capable of traveling to other markets such as mine.



aarondavid1010 said:


> we know for any paxhole checking their rating if you give them so much as a 4 they will give you a 1


I absolutely disagree. Try rating pax honestly for 100 trips and see if your rating worsens.

I'd like to clarify that when I rate pax I try to keep it as much of a business decision as possible and devoid of emotion / personal preferences.

Two recent examples of trips which I rated 5* due to being over $10, which might have been rated 4* or below by another driver:

- old guy put muddy garden tools into my car (I advised him to put them on the rubber floor mats), criticized theism/religion, and described in detail how his father physically abused him. But he was polite to me and my car remained clean.

- group of 4 from out state Wisconsin picked up at a bar. Non account holder wanted me to speed just for fun, then tried to bribe me to let his friend smoke in my car (NO.). Trip was a perfect way to start my night though since it took me from right near my office to downtown.


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

Chorch said:


> You did read the whole post, right? She clearly said that it may not have been the guy at the Hub, but someone else based on the advice of the guy at the Hub.


 Yes I did read the whole post.
First of all they do not change ratings. Eliminate a rating yes, change a rating absolutely not. They're either going to validate what a customer rates you or they're going to completely eliminate it.
Nobody at the Hub level can do anything about a rating. The only thing they can do is to submit a report internally. Then it will be reviewed. Whatever the outcome it is not going to happen in 1 hour. Realistically it's going to take days or longer.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

SoontobeformerUberSlave said:


> I give any trip that is not a good one 1 Star. Help bring their rating down to warn others drivers.


Seriously?

Strongly suggest you move on with your life and look for another line of work. ?


----------



## Angus MacAngus (Jun 7, 2019)

Sconnie said:


> I try not to worry about it too much and rate them what I think they deserve. I think half of them don't realize they have a rating. The pax ratings don't update right away anyway. I've seen my pax rating go up a few days after I last took an Uber.


The problem with pax being able to change their ratings forever is I have once gotten an adjusted 1 star rating for absolutely nothing. I figure someone must have rated that pax low and he retaliated on the wrong driver!


----------



## JuanMoreTime (Jan 25, 2015)

Seeing how little it affects pax's behavior, and considering that the majority of pax have no idea what their rating is anyway, I've generally just defaulted to 5* unless I really don't want to see that person ever again, in which case I'll 1* them. The vast majority of the people I've 1*-ed have been short rides with entitled wealthy people that don't tip and will never be satisfied with a ride in a Ford, so I don't feel like I'm missing out on much. My rating is still above 4.9*, and all I really care about is keeping it above 4.7*.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

JuanMoreTime said:


> Seeing how little it affects pax's behavior, and considering that the majority of pax have no idea what their rating is anyway, I've generally just defaulted to 5* unless I really don't want to see that person ever again, in which case I'll 1* them. The vast majority of the people I've 1*-ed have been short rides with entitled wealthy people that don't tip and will never be satisfied with a ride in a Ford, so I don't feel like I'm missing out on much. My rating is still above 4.9*, and all I really care about is keeping it above 4.7*.


If I was a pax and I got a 1 star (which I would be looking out for) best believe you are getting a 1 star back... ?‍♀


----------



## JuanMoreTime (Jan 25, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> If I was a pax and I got a 1 star (which I would be looking out for) best believe you are getting a 1 star back... ?‍♀


Same.


----------



## aarondavid1010 (May 14, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> Seriously?
> 
> Strongly suggest you move on with your life and look for another line of work. ?


Well like everyone said 5 or 1. If it wasnt good why not 1. They should be respecful in our car if not f them. Hmm


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

aarondavid1010 said:


> Well like everyone said 5 or 1. If it wasnt good why not 1. They should be respecful in our car if not f them. Hmm


Try a more positive attitude. ?


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

MiamiKid said:


> Try a more positive attitude. ?


So let me get this straight. Uber encourages drivers to be full time, through various forms of incentives, yet the drivers aren't supposed to be disgruntled when they are making $30k a year working a minimum of 60 hours per week (often 80).

Is that correct?


----------



## Julescase2 (Apr 1, 2019)

aarondavid1010 said:


> we know for any paxhole checking their rating if you give them so much as a 4 they will give you a 1


Wrong - they cannot see their new updated rating (with your rating of them included in their number) until they rate you. That's one semi-OK thing Uber did for drivers to avoid retaliation.

Now, there's always gonna be the donkey dick who gives you a bad rating after you put in a request and receive a cleaning fee after they puke all over your car (the one thing you actually need to make money in the rideshare biz). Those people are going to die slow, painful and atrocious deaths after suffering for extended periods of time, so just don't fret about them. Karma is a *****.

Otherwise, they can't give you a one star just because they realized you gave then a well deserved one star.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

MadTownUberD said:


> So let me get this straight. Uber encourages drivers to be full time, through various forms of incentives, yet the drivers aren't supposed to be disgruntled when they are making $30k a year working a minimum of 60 hours per week (often 80).
> 
> Is that correct?


Free Market Capitalism all the way.

You're a moderator? Really?? No, Uber primarily markets, rideshare, as a side gig, supplemental thing. Ya dig?

Can confirm that at least 80%+ of all drivers do it as supplemental and understand. I talk to drivers, almost every day, and they get this.

And have zero sympathy for complaining, whiney wimps who don't get it. Like how long does it take for a reasonable, educated person to figure this out? Not long.

The grunts that can't figure this out are weeded out. Capitalism. Love it ❤

My two cents. ?


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

I've missed you, @Julescase2 . So glad you're back!



MiamiKid said:


> Free Market Capitalism all the way.
> 
> You're a moderator? Really?? No, Uber primarily markets, rideshare, as a side gig, supplemental thing. Ya dig?
> 
> ...


I'm fine with all of this. And I'm a side hustler as well as a shareholder, so I get the business case. Just please consider not lecturing people about having a better attitude when they've been bamboozled into perhaps buying a new car and making minimum wage.

Yes, I am a moderator on this site, which is an Uber DRIVER'S forum, where all viewpoints are welcome as long as they are respectful. If you have a problem with that, you can use the Contact Us button at the bottom of this page and file your complaint. :smiles:


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

MadTownUberD said:


> If you have a problem with that, you can use the Contact Us button at the bottom of this page and file your complaint. :smiles:


You mean complain to Uber about the pax I drive AND complain to UP about the people I chat with on here?

I never thought ride share would be so demanding :laugh: :roflmao:


----------



## JaxUberLyft (Jan 9, 2019)

My pax rating system:

5 if all goes as expected - the default

4 if more than 2 minutes to my car door except for pax with small children or some other legit excuse such as a 1 minute pickup. (I do have a heart). Wasting a driver's time is impolite.

3 If for whatever reason I just don't want to ever again host the pax (odor, long stop, general lack of consideration, back seat driver). Pax are guests in our cars...most of them get that and are thankful, or at least not unpleasant.

2 for 'tude...bad attitude

1 If I ended the ride during a 10+ minute stop - personal policy


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> With one exception I have given all fives. Truth be told it's probably so to insure the pax did not downrate me. But I read recently that Uber was stating pax would not see the rating I gave them until after they rated me. Hopefully that's true because it makes the system somewhat equitable.


Doesn't matter if pax have to rate first before seeing the rating you gave them, because pax can go back and change ratings. I had a pax give me a $20 tip and accidentally gave me a 2* rating. She said "sorry, i accidentally rated you 2 stars" and I helped her on her phone change the rating for me back to 5*. I know, I gave up a coveted 2* rating, but I got another one not too long after anyway.


----------



## FrankWalker (Aug 19, 2019)

Do you guys really think this revenge rating is a thing?

I'm 4.92 stars after almost 1000 trips, and I'm routinely giving out low ratings. I'd say the average rating I give out to a passenger is about 4.2 stars. I'll give plenty of 1s, 2s, 3s and 4s.


----------



## Jctbay (Dec 8, 2018)

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> With one exception I have given all fives. Truth be told it's probably so to insure the pax did not downrate me. But I read recently that Uber was stating pax would not see the rating I gave them until after they rated me. Hopefully that's true because it makes the system somewhat equitable.
> 
> But also, I've never had a truly awful fare that made it into the car and the ride was started. Except that one exception. People are people, which is they're not perfect. We all tend to hold each other to an impossibly high standard in this "Yelp age" we live in. So no 4s, 3s, 2s.


A passenger can go back and change the original rating given to the driver.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

AvisDeene said:


> Try to have sex in my car without including me, 1 Star.


Passengers succeed in doing it in the back of my car? Automatic five stars. And maybe a high five when they're leaving.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

sapphirekitty1314 said:


> Honestly I don't think they care about their ratings at all :rollseyes:.
> 
> Some that I had conversation with do not even aware of a rating system exists ?.
> 
> ...


I agree completely with what you're saying. 
Just the other day I had a pax that didn't know there was a rating system. She was a 4.84 and didn't know what that meant.

If a pax is bad enough for me to downrate them, it's probably going to be a 1*. Simply because I want them to see the change in their average, unless they never look. And it's also a warning to other drivers. Especially if they still have a high rating, and they behave badly. Then their rating needs to be brought down.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

ZenUber said:


> I agree completely with what you're saying.
> Just the other day I had a pax that didn't know there was a rating system. She was a 4.84 and didn't know what that meant.
> 
> If a pax is bad enough for me to downrate them, it's probably going to be a 1*. Simply because I want them to see the change in their average, unless they never look. And it's also a warning to other drivers. Especially if they still have a high rating, and they behave badly. Then their rating needs to be brought down.


Exactly: no passenger looks at their rating. Because ratings as a passenger are useless.
I found out that I had a rating as a passenger when I started being a driver and I had to rate pax...


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

aarondavid1010 said:


> we know for any paxhole checking their rating if you give them so much as a 4 they will give you a 1


Giving someone a 5 star because your scared their gonna retaliate is about as weak as it gets. Have a backbone and rate them what you feel they deserved.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

FrankWalker said:


> Do you guys really think this revenge rating is a thing?
> 
> I'm 4.92 stars after almost 1000 trips, and I'm routinely giving out low ratings. I'd say the average rating I give out to a passenger is about 4.2 stars. I'll give plenty of 1s, 2s, 3s and 4s.


Hope riders, like myself, rate you by the same scale.

BTW: Am, both, a driver and rider; so, have a pretty good grasp of the system.
?


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

I have driven with 6 for months some time ago. I was newbie in those days. But I could have deserved some of them. Still no algo changes in the batches. I exchange them with pax nowdays. No big deal. It prolly frustrates them more than me. Good luck trying to complain to Uber for them to remove it as you walk your tootsies to your destination now! ?


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Chorch said:


> Exactly: no passenger looks at their rating. Because ratings as a passenger are useless.
> I found out that I had a rating as a passenger when I started being a driver and I had to rate pax...


Am, also, a rider and have always checked my rating. Know many other riders, as well, and 100%, of them, check their rating.

Many of these drivers, myself included, absolutely retaliate. Because I'm a driver, who does things right, retaliate extremely hard when lame drivers fail to utilize the system correctly.

Yes, in case you're wondering, am a company man all the way. ?


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

FrankWalker said:


> Do you guys really think this revenge rating is a thing?
> 
> I'm 4.92 stars after almost 1000 trips, and I'm routinely giving out low ratings. I'd say the average rating I give out to a passenger is about 4.2 stars. I'll give plenty of 1s, 2s, 3s and 4s.


No

In 3500 rides across both platforms in 4 years I've had *one *female pax speak about her rating in a ride

I have maybe once looked at my rating as a rider, the only thing I care about is did my fare at the end of it all actually match the upfront price, and if not what happened

I highly doubt most pax even understand the metrics behind it, realistically it's only a handful who really care


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

CT1 said:


> Giving anything less than 5* for a pax who doesn't cause any issues is some petty shit behavior IMO


Taking a ride and not tipping is shit behavior in my opinion.



SHalester said:


> Shouldn't it be like Olympics gymnastic scoring? Start out with a 5 by default and then take deductions? Just saying.
> And lower stars for no tip or low tip? Really? We ain't a waiter/waitress, sheesh.


1 star for non tippers. Those jerks are abusing a system that abuses their drivers. ? those guys, gals and others.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

R3drang3r said:


> Yes I did read the whole post.
> First of all they do not change ratings. Eliminate a rating yes, change a rating absolutely not. They're either going to validate what a customer rates you or they're going to completely eliminate it.
> Nobody at the Hub level can do anything about a rating. The only thing they can do is to submit a report internally. Then it will be reviewed. Whatever the outcome it is not going to happen in 1 hour. Realistically it's going to take days or longer.


Maybe in your market. Not necessarily in mine. Mine changed immediately. You are right about them not *changing* the rating. They eliminated the rating the paxes gave that were showing to be retaliatory or not substantiated (downrates with no reason aren't supposed to count), or changed an unreasonable amount of time afterwards.

When Manny started going through mine, I was only talking about one (and other stuff). He went through all 500 and dropped others that shouldn't have been allowed. That's why there was such a change. He did message back and forth with someone else about it, but got authorization to do it himself.

It should probably be noted that this was not at the Hub, but at a Pop-up in a Sprint Store, and that when Manny worked at the Hub he wasn't talking to drivers... he was one of the people "upstairs" that the reps message back and forth with...

This may have been why I, and other drivers that dealt with him, was able to see immediate results.

Also, when you're able to deal with the same person each time, you can develop a repore (report with a silent "t"???).


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

SuzeCB said:


> Maybe in your market. Not necessarily in mine. Mine changed immediately. You are right about them not *changing* the rating. They eliminated the rating the paxes gave that were showing to be retaliatory or not substantiated (downrates with no reason aren't supposed to count), or changed an unreasonable amount of time afterwards.
> 
> When Manny started going through mine, I was only talking about one (and other stuff). He went through all 500 and dropped others that shouldn't have been allowed. That's why there was such a change. He did message back and forth with someone else about it, but got authorization to do it himself.
> 
> ...


Lol .. rapport? ?


----------



## gabesdaddee (Dec 4, 2017)

O-Side Uber said:


> The super annoying pax : 2 stars ⭐ ⭐ This includes calling me before the ride


I cancel the ride quickly if a jerk calls me. The other day I was picking up some guy obviously was going to the airport. I had to pee, so made a quick stop instead of going when I am with said passenger. He calls asking where I was and I tell him. He hung up on me and I quickly cancelled. I was down the block from him. Hopefully he missed his flight.


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

SuzeCB said:


> Maybe in your market. Not necessarily in mine. Mine changed immediately. You are right about them not *changing* the rating. They eliminated the rating the paxes gave that were showing to be retaliatory or not substantiated (downrates with no reason aren't supposed to count), or changed an unreasonable amount of time afterwards.
> 
> When Manny started going through mine, I was only talking about one (and other stuff). He went through all 500 and dropped others that shouldn't have been allowed. That's why there was such a change. He did message back and forth with someone else about it, but got authorization to do it himself.
> 
> ...


 This story just keeps getting more incredible as it goes on.
So Manny An ex-employee of uber performed this miracle at a Sprint store. Not one rating but went through all 500 and just plucked away. 
Pass the pipe Sister??


----------



## OldUncleDave (Apr 22, 2019)

PAX rating me is useless. I have currently four 1 stars, but no comments from them. What was so awful about my car, my attitude, that you wouldn't ride with me again? I don't even know who gave me those ratings. 
My current rating, after 500 trips is 4.77. I don't know if that is good or bad, how to improve it, or if it even matters (except for UberPro)


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

R3drang3r said:


> This story just keeps getting more incredible as it goes on.
> So Manny An ex-employee of uber performed this miracle at a Sprint store. Not one rating but went through all 500 and just plucked away.
> Pass the pipe Sister??


I don't know if he's an EX-employee. It's been awhile.



SuzeCB said:


> I don't know if he's an EX-employee. It's been awhile.


And just because they won't do it for YOU doesn't mean they won't for others. Maybe it's you.


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

SuzeCB said:


> I don't know if he's an EX-employee. It's been awhile.
> 
> 
> And just because they won't do it for YOU doesn't mean they won't for others. Maybe it's you.


I have tried to get ratings removed since 9 months ago. I have spoken to people at the Hub. Uber support via 800 phone number. Uber Diamond support via 800 phone number. Diamond support is speaking with Americans.
One of the managers at our hub is a personal friend of mine. I even have his phone number.
everybody, emphasis on everybody. Has told me exactly the same thing. Uber does not change or eliminate ratings. Unless it is due to a situation beyond the driver's control. Example getting stuck in traffic.
Your story might have been believable if you had stuck to just one rating being removed. But going back through the 500 and removing ratings. All this accomplished at a Sprint store. Hokay, whatever you say?


----------



## NiteRake (Aug 22, 2019)

Somehow reached premium pro last quarter and it was good to see the ride time before I accepted. Switched to nite rides only and now a couple of drunks gave me a 1 and my rating dropped to 4.84. Uber dropped my perks ASAP. Gonna follow the advice here and **** the pro perks. Like the gas savings but its all a hassle. Now Ive started keeping both apps open even while dropping off and Ill accept the rides I want (long rides) even if it lakes and extra five to get there. So far every "promo" they offered, from surge to pros seems to be a worthless scam.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

R3drang3r said:


> I have tried to get ratings removed since 9 months ago. I have spoken to people at the Hub. Uber support via 800 phone number. Uber Diamond support via 800 phone number. Diamond support is speaking with Americans.
> One of the managers at our hub is a personal friend of mine. I even have his phone number.
> everybody, emphasis on everybody. Has told me exactly the same thing. Uber does not change or eliminate ratings. Unless it is due to a situation beyond the driver's control. Example getting stuck in traffic.
> Your story might have been believable if you had stuck to just one rating being removed. But going back through the 500 and removing ratings. All this accomplished at a Sprint store. Hokay, whatever you say?


Sucks to be you, I guess. Once I showed Manny the written policy, he took care of it for me.


----------



## kittenC (Sep 21, 2017)

I hardly ever rate the pax. So I suspect they get a default 5 star. If they stink, make me wait too long are back seat drivers or leave garbage in my ride then they get a 3, so I won't be matched with them again.


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

SuzeCB said:


> Sucks to be you, I guess. Once I showed Manny the written policy, he took care of it for me.


 Written policy? 
Manny Works internally in Uber and you have to familiarize him with written policy?
Why don't you post the written policy I'd love to see it. In fact why don't you take a screenshot of your perfect 5 and share it with the rest of us.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Julescase2 said:


> Wrong - they cannot see their new updated rating (with your rating of them included in their number) until they rate you. That's one semi-OK thing Uber did for drivers to avoid retaliation.


This is assuming that they know this.

Most likely they don't so when another driver hits them with a bad rating they think it's you and even if you gave them 5* they might 1* you just because of this misconception. Heck, I've seen drivers say this too.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

R3drang3r said:


> Seeing how Manny takes care of all your negative ratings. And seeing how you love screenshots. why don't you take a screenshot of your perfect 5 and share it with the rest of us.


I never claimed a perfect 5. I claimed he went through, after they stated the rating policy, and fixed it to be in accordance with that. If you bring the evidence, they will.

But hey, you do you. I feel no obligation to keep going back and forth with someone that's doing nothing but trying to start trouble. If my experiences help someone else, great. If someone else wants to just stir fecal matter, they can sit in the sewage alone. I'm done.


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

SuzeCB said:


> I never claimed a perfect 5. I claimed he went through, after they stated the rating policy, and fixed it to be in accordance with that. If you bring the evidence, they will.
> 
> But hey, you do you. I feel no obligation to keep going back and forth with someone that's doing nothing but trying to start trouble. If my experiences help someone else, great. If someone else wants to just stir fecal matter, they can sit in the sewage alone. I'm done.


This is right off Uber.com.

"Please note that no action is required in requesting the removal of individual ratings, as ratings will be automatically removed when applicable. In order to ensure a consistent and reliable experience, *we are unable to remove individual trip ratings on request*".

Which is totally consistent with what multiple Uber employees over the last 9 months have communicated to me. 
Not the totally bs story you have concocted in your mind.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

sapphirekitty1314 said:


> Honestly I don't think they care about their ratings at all :rollseyes:.
> 
> Some that I had conversation with do not even aware of a rating system exists ?.
> 
> ...


Has anyone ever told you that you use way to many emoticons? ????????


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

kittenC said:


> hardly ever rate the pax. So I suspect they get a default 5 star.


If you don't rate the driver, it doesn't count as anything. The drivers' ratings are the average of the last 500 *rated* trips.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

kittenC said:


> I hardly ever rate the pax. So I suspect they get a default 5 star. If they stink, make me wait too long are back seat drivers or leave garbage in my ride then they get a 3, so I won't be matched with them again.


How do you not rate them? You have to to end the trip.


----------



## BlackBeard (Jul 2, 2016)

i one star people all the time. smell like a cigarette? 1 star. 0.9 mile trip? 1 star. smell bad? 1 star. displease me in ANY way? 1 star. after all that my rating is 4.93 Honestly most passengers don't care about their rating or know they have one. and the ones who deserve 1 star surely don't give a ****. Don't ever be afraid to 1 star.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

It's simple. No tip, No 5*

Short trip, 3* I do have exceptions.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

aarondavid1010 said:


> we know for any paxhole checking their rating if you give them so much as a 4 they will give you a 1


I give out 2s like candy at Halloween. Unless you tip cash you will NOT get a 5. (Check later for Lyft). 4 if you're lucky. Mostly 2s and 3s. Rating hasn't moved more than .02 up or down in 2 years.



SuzeCB said:


> But if that happens, on Uber you can get their down rating dropped off. Rohit can't do it though. Have to do it at a GLH, and have them see that it is strictly retaliatory.
> 
> I never cared too much when Rohit couldn't fix something because I would tell him to keep the ticket open, and I would make a list. When the list was long enough and worth it, I'd hit the GLH and get everything fixed all at once. Easy if you have screenshots and handwritten logs.


https://images.app.goo.gl/jcyTyE2mGwKWJhCt9


Nitehoe said:


> So far every "promo" they offered, from surge to pros seems to be a worthless scam.


You're catching on, grasshopper.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

For all the energy that people put into this issue, it's interesting that the ones who are the most vocal about it are the ones who say the riders don't know or care.

Since Uber doesn't seem to care either, why treat it as any more than the paperwork exercise it seems to be?


----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

I minimize the app and push it off the screen without turning it off if the pax is in that dubious gray area of "do they just not feel like talking", "are they having a bad day", etc. When using Uber as a passenger I usually talk unless I'm w/ someone who can take the baton but as long as someone's friendly at the b/g and end of the ride you should be G2G. Sometimes I will turn on the charm for a sec at the end of the ride for the sake of my rating. The new auto-accept feature should prevent missing a request. Speaking of ratings, I need to go into Lyft and 5 star all of the people who tipped me the last week or two


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Funky Monkey said:


> The new auto-accept feature should prevent missing a request.


I'm usually one to accept almost any trip request.

So when I say "No effing way" to auto-accept, you know I'm serious. I want to know what trips I'm accepting, and what I'm agreeing to do.


----------



## DoubleDee (Apr 22, 2019)

I do anything that our Uber masters ask. 

1.I accept every ping.
2. I give out candy snacks and beverages to the passengers. 
3. I provide a variety of different cell phone chargers. 
4. I drive unacompanied children of all ages. If they're old enough to walk they're old enough to hail an Uber ride.
5. I don't require car seats for infants.
6. I rate every passenger 5 stars.

Uber claims that many of these things are frowned upon. But in reality they love it if we do every single ride

Uber is the master ... we are the slaves.


----------



## elcabon (Aug 9, 2018)

In the arena of ‘Black Car’ - The lowest passenger ratings I’ve ever heard of are Hollywood celebrities ...and they’ll still get picked up! Uber ultimately doesn’t care- as long as their credit card is working!


----------



## ducktaleswoohoo (Aug 28, 2019)

every ride that was less than 10 miles with no cash tip has been 1 starred & unmatched for 4+ years, i dont even think mine count anymore as the options to select why have been greyed out for a year or 2 now

but when u screen thats less than 5% of rides still a couple hundred 1 stars though

ride profitable 5*
not profitable 1*

but its the thought that counts, a cash tip however small 5* youre decent peoples

the rest i wouldnt pee on if on fire


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

ok, clearly I'm confused. How do stars given equate to profitability of said individual trip?


----------



## Julescase2 (Apr 1, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> This is assuming that they know this.
> 
> Most likely they don't so when another driver hits them with a bad rating they think it's you and even if you gave them 5* they might 1* you just because of this misconception. Heck, I've seen drivers say this too.


Right but then their retaliation against you actually isn't technically retaliation against you. And either way, whether you'd rated then highly or poorly, they're going to do what they do. So if they're going to rate you badly based on what they think, even when YOU didn't rate them badly, you have no control and they're rating you based on what you didn't really do.

So why not rate them as they should truly be rated and not worry about something that is out of your control, if they're going to retaliate against you either way? It doesn't make sense and doesn't do you or your fellow drivers any good.


----------



## NiteRake (Aug 22, 2019)

Uber wont let me rate once the ride has ended. It not enough time to know if I got a tip. Lyft lets me go back at the end of the night. Gave one 4 star last night. It was a 4 block ride through capital hill. No tip. Need time to figure out how Ill spent that 2.82 cents


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

aarondavid1010 said:


> we know for any paxhole checking their rating if you give them so much as a 4 they will give you a 1


I will make this simple for every driver.
Trump supporter: 5 stars
Non-Trump supporter or undecided: 1 star
See, eazy peazy ?


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

RideshareUSA said:


> See, eazy peazy


And worthless.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> And worthless.


Only to a Libersl, like yourself!


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

RideshareUSA said:


> Only to a Libersl, like yourself!


I voted for Gary Johnson in 2016. Perhaps you see everyone who disagrees with you as a liberal.


----------



## Crbrocks (Oct 12, 2017)

O-Side Uber said:


> I remember my rookie Uber days when I was concerned with retaliatory ratings , or the possibility of losing a future fare from the pax.
> 
> Proud to say I got over that. Now I have my own personal rules and ratings.
> 
> ...


Mine is similar to yours,ha ha.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> I voted for Gary Johnson in 2016. Perhaps you see everyone who disagrees with you as a liberal.


No, just unintelligent.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

RideshareUSA said:


> No, just unintelligent.


You're the unintelligent one. I made a conscious choice who to vote for in that election.

I knew that my state (Texas) was not going to affect the outcome of the election. So I decided to vote for the person I would most prefer to win.


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

I don’t see any point to giving a 4, seems like just splitting hairs at that point and not worth the effort. 

My understanding is a 3 or less and you don’t get paired with them again. In my city, I don’t have the luxury of doing that often as there is usually time between rides. I need all the business I can get. So pretty much only if they are violent or total jerks Dono go 1 star.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> You're the unintelligent one. I made a conscious choice who to vote for in that election.
> 
> I knew that my state (Texas) was not going to affect the outcome of the election. So I decided to vote for the person I would most prefer to win.


For whatever the reason(s), that is your choice to make, and live with.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Woman just asked me "can you wait at this hotel while I check in?"
NO!
Automatic 3*. No rematch.


----------



## Uberdriver914 (Jun 15, 2019)

Everyone gets 5 stars as long as they don’t bother me, once they cross the line bc of their attitude or rude comments or bc they smell, or just them as a person than I’ll rate lower the 5 stars. I only had to select all 7 reasons once and explain why a pax was a 1 star. Other than that everyone should be good to go.


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

on the contrary, last night everybody got a 1


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

gabesdaddee said:


> I cancel the ride quickly if a jerk calls me. The other day I was picking up some guy obviously was going to the airport. I had to pee, so made a quick stop instead of going when I am with said passenger. He calls asking where I was and I tell him. He hung up on me and I quickly cancelled. I was down the block from him. Hopefully he missed his flight.


Had almost the exact same thing happen to me a couple of months ago.

Got a 20+ minute ping to the west side, having just dropped someone off at the airport. I think it said scheduled ride or something else that hinted to me it could be an airport trip. I had to pee and didn't want to wait 45 minutes, so I stopped quickly on the way. Added maybe 2 minutes to the 20+ minute pickup.

The first thing the guy said to me, with a frown on his face, was "why the delays?!!?!". and then told me about how he has the subscription service as if that entitles him to immediate attention. I didn't want to entertain any of his attitude, and it turned out he was only going to work (maybe 5 minute trip, didn't wait to find out), so I kicked him out. Didn't even wait for the cancel fee...canceled right in front of him.

Apparently he didn't know we could cancel or kick people out. He knows now.



SHalester said:


> ok, clearly I'm confused. How do stars given equate to profitability of said individual trip?


Because it drops the rider's rating so they are less likely to get picked up again (by me or other drivers) in favor of riders with higher ratings.



Christinebitg said:


> For all the energy that people put into this issue, it's interesting that the ones who are the most vocal about it are the ones who say the riders don't know or care.
> 
> Since Uber doesn't seem to care either, why treat it as any more than the paperwork exercise it seems to be?


I don't care if the riders care. I want to drop their rating so future drivers (including me) know they could be trouble when they see the request popup.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

MadTownUberD said:


> Because it drops the rider's rating so they are less likely to get picked up again


I hardly even look (once I found where to look). Doesn't matter one bit to me. What other drivers rate means kinda nothing; specially how they post here about WHY they rate. NO tips, low rate? Wut?


----------



## DriveNM (Apr 13, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> 5 or 1. There is no in between. I either want your money again or I do not. I am running a business, not a dating site! ( no really)
> 
> You cannot change the actions habits or behaviors of people you do not know based on a singular interaction. As a warning mechanism, IME most the low rated Passengers I see are fine, and the really bad ones are highly rated.
> 
> ...


Agreed, it's usually 5 or 1. I call it discipline, which is loving guidance. I rate the Pax a one for the benefit of other drivers. It may or may not do any good but theoretically people are working in their own economic self-interest. That means Fair pay and fair treatment for fair service. Drivers and the company are barely squeaking by on what the Pax pays and giving a low rating is one way to communicate that to the Pax.


----------

